
How to make your IT staff unpoachable - ohjeez
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/5-ways-to-make-your-it-staff-unpoachable-1703.html
======
pklausler
Your employees get your best current job offer every two weeks in the form of
a paycheck. The world is welcome to beat it, and you have only yourself to
blame if your offer turns out to be inferior.

~~~
ohjeez
Truly, you think that money is all that matters? I strongly disagree.

My husband has a job at a small company. There is no doubt whatsoever that he
could get a 40% raise by moving elsewhere. He has no interest in doing so, and
I would discourage him from even entertaining the idea. Among the reasons:

* He works on products that he feels make the world better.

* Everyone, from CEO to colleagues, say _Thank You_. Regularly. And they mean it.

* He spends minimal time in meetings. When a meeting is held, it's for a good reason. Nor, as an introvert, is he encouraged to interact with the public.

* If he wants to go to a tech conference for anything even vaguely relevant, he never gets an argument about it. Nor do they suggest he do it on the cheap. They see education as an investment in staff.

* Like a lot of businesses, his company says, "We're a family." Unlike a lot of businesses, they mean it. When the spouse of one employee got cancer, the employees created a fund (that the CEO decided to match) to raise money for one of those "make food in advance" freezer-meals companies. This way the employee and spouse could focus on her healing, not on coping with dinner.

Nor is this a matter of treating a star player in a special manner. Of the 70
people in the company, about 40 have been at the firm for 10+ years. They have
extremely little turnover.

Money? Feh. The point is to be happy at what you do. And he is.

~~~
pklausler
You misinterpret me. Compensation comprises both the tangible and the
intangible. So does any incoming offer package. Would your husband move to
another job with better pay and even better intangible contributors to
happiness?

~~~
ohjeez
First we'd have to imagine what "even better intangible contributors" would
be. I'm hard put to think what those might be (for him... my own would be
quite different).

This is pretty much his dream job. Yeah, it'd be nice to have more money, but
he'd have a hard time trusting any offer of better intangibles.

------
bediger4000
hpe.com -> Hewlett Packard Enterprise. A very stodgy firm, no? This article
sure reads like it was written by committee and copyedited by another
committee.

